# yo zuri shrimp



## adman_outdoor02 (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anyone tried the yo zuri crystal 3D shrimp? If so any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Hooks suck. They will bend out with any decent size fish.


----------



## Wad Shooter (Jul 31, 2012)

I got a few places id love to try one of those, but I can't bring myself to spending 15$ on a lure that I may lose.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

In my opinion they are a total waste of money and I wouldn't buy one if they cost $5. A friend of mine has used one on my boat and I've not seen him catch a fish on it. The hooks are poor and the lure does not cast very far. Your money would be spent more wisely on a couple of 17m or 18m mirrodines.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I have on that I have yet to get a hit on.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

They are interesting looking lures that I would think in shallow water would catch the light and reflect like scales. But, I agree that it would smart to loose a $15 lure. If the Japanese manufacturer changed the hooks, would that make a difference? Can the hooks be removed and a better choice added?


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

The problem with the lure is the way that its weight is distributed. It doesn't allow for long casts which I think is necessary when fishing the open mud, sand, and grass flats in our area. Even though I don't use them ofter I think that the DOA shrimp is a much better life like shrimp bait for this area. Mainly because it is fished as a jerk bait which in my opinion is one of the best all around baits for our area.


----------

